# How Many Sites Do You Have to Sell T-Shirts?



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm curious, how many of you have set up multiple sites to sell t-shirts on?

I have a few categories of shirts that I'd like to sell, but they really don't fit on one site because some of these designs might turn customers that might buy other designs away.

If you do have multiple sites, how many do you have?


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

By now I have 2
funnyjoeshirts, thats a cafepress store and titere wear, thats a webpage I did myself and I print those with my partner. Im about to open a new sticker store which will include shirts
Joe


----------

